# Flushing Power Steering fluid



## mnjh94 (Jul 2, 2004)

Can anyone help me to flush power steering fluid? Some people told me to take the fluids out from the reservoir to a container and put in a new one. Would that be affecting through the power steering system?


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/702


----------

